# Thinking of moving to Montana!



## day1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi 

My parents and brothers live in Montana and we love it out there. Now seriously looking into whether we might make the move! 

My mum is an American citizen by birth. How could we join them? F3 visa? 

I am married and have one daughter- obviously we all want to go! 
Thanks! X


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

F3 sounds right.

Looks like there is a 10 year waiting list though:

Visa Bulletin For September 2014


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

U.S. Citizens
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/A1en.pdf


----------



## day1982 (Jul 29, 2014)

Wow 10 years? Really? That's a long time! Thanks
For
The info


----------



## Montana Ranches (Feb 2, 2017)

I live in Montana. Hope you got some help to figure out if you could get here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I use to live outside of Chinook Montana about 6 miles from the Chief Joseph battleground. If you can adjust to the extreme cold and snow as well as large distances between towns and cities, you'll love the state and it's people.

Best of luck


----------



## QuickAgent (Feb 7, 2017)

Montana is great if you like the cold! <Snip>


----------



## katzgar (Feb 3, 2017)

Montana is a state that has a very unique attitude. I was in either Scobey or Plentywood and went into a bar for directions. The cowboys at the bar had revolvers on their waist. They need them for varmints.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

katzgar said:


> Montana is a state that has a very unique attitude. I was in either Scobey or Plentywood and went into a bar for directions. The cowboys at the bar had revolvers on their waist. They need them for varmints.


Yep, that's the absolute truth. I was in an old saloon close to the Chief Joseph battleground outside of Chinook Montana and the same thing there. These cowboys would come in from the remote cattle ranches on Fri and Sat nights every week. They drank like fish and their idea of a good time was shooting up the place and knock down drag out fights!!! Great bunch of guys but truly wild. I know--I was the bartender at that saloon.
Here's a good video of that exact area. The owner of this cattle ranch also owns the saloon. Great fun in Montana!


----------



## katzgar (Feb 3, 2017)

I recall driving somewhere around Polson and a cattle drive was coming down the road at me. I stopped on the centerline and they walked on by. They were followed by the cowboys on their horses who were followed by the cowboys wives driving trucks that towed horse trailers. They tipped their hats as they drove by and I stopped at the next station and washed the cow slobber off the car windows.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

katzgar said:


> I recall driving somewhere around Polson and a cattle drive was coming down the road at me. I stopped on the center line and they walked on by. They were followed by the cowboys on their horses who were followed by the cowboys wives driving trucks that towed horse trailers. They tipped their hats as they drove by and I stopped at the next station and washed the cow slobber off the car windows.


You probably had to wash off the tires as well from all the green piles left on the road! That's one town I have not seem but I know roads are used for cattle and sheep in many places all the time. I miss the Western States sometimes and the lifestyle there but not the cold and endless snow. It's nice to remember all that from these warm tropical islands where the temperature never gets below the mid 70's and that snow is only a distant memory.


Jet


----------



## katzgar (Feb 3, 2017)

Jet Lag said:


> You probably had to wash off the tires as well from all the green piles left on the road! That's one town I have not seem but I know roads are used for cattle and sheep in many places all the time. I miss the Western States sometimes and the lifestyle there but not the cold and endless snow. It's nice to remember all that from these warm tropical islands where the temperature never gets below the mid 70's and that snow is only a distant memory.
> 
> 
> Jet


you like to whine about cold dont you?


----------

